# spring creek big white bass!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I took the john boat out on spring creek. There wasn't a lot of white bass but they were all huge. I caught one that was pushing 19 inches. Which breaks the lake record. I couldn't find any records for spring creek/san jacinto. If someone will give me there number ill text u the pic if you will post it for me


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Her are the lake records 17.5 looks like the record.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0368


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Yessir. Ive got a pic if someone wants to post it


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are his pics. I wonder if it is a hybrid?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Here are his pics. I wonder if it is a hybrid?


It definitely seemed to be a white bass to me


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like a white to me.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a BIG WB right there !:cheers:
If 17.5 is all the record is then I have beat it several times . I had a interesting conversation with a Marina owner up Livingston way last year. I was telling him about the 18" WB Lake Houston has and he flat out didn't believe it. He said WB don't get over 17" and I said 'the hell they don't'...:tongue:
That said , the biggest ones I have caught in LL are in the 15" to 16" range with lots of small ones in between but I haven't fished there very much...Yet ! Riverside was a blast last year. Caught literally a couple hundred WB in two days but nothing anywhere near the size I have caught in L Houston.
Now that the cat is out of the bag, here is my catch from the other day with a Crappie that measured right at 14.75" before it went on ice. Two of the WB were bumping 17" before they went on ice. They seem to tighten up a bit after being in ice for 24 hours.
Anyway, great catch SA ! That is definitely a big one. Hope I can get me a couple that big this season. Congrats....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is a whopper white bass!
Congrats!
If you haven't cleaned it, it sure looks like a water body record.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The record for a white bass is 20.75 set in 1977

White Bass	5 lbs 8.96 oz	20.75"	Colorado River David Cordill	3/31/1977 

After further review it is a white bass.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That is a river hog for sure. Weight?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

fishinganimal said:


> That is a river hog for sure. Weight?


No weight, but it sure felt like every bit of 4 pounds, maybe more


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see any records being keep for White Bass in Spring Creek or the San Jacinto River. I am thinking that they do not record them since the white bass migrate from the Lake and are not in the river or creek all the time.

It looks like a record if it were caught in Lake Houston (assuming that's where it came from)

Bass, White 2.99 17.50 Feb 2, 2013 Dennis L. Baughman Rod and Reel


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a pig! 
The biggest white bass sows travel the furthest and go first when it is good conditions for a spawn. The biggest white bass I ever measured were caught up white rock creek on LL in December trolling a 1 ounce Trap, I caught 4 that were just over 18".
Most body of waters have posted bounderies for fish record reasons, it worth looking into as there will be more of those monsters up there for a while.
Then the run settles into the average big sows, 14" to 17".


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice catch!! But pics are not what i was expecting..... Lol 
You know BIG BLUES !!!!!


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Lake houston have the oldest white bass in the world n but not many the lake have pretty of bait fish. I catch the biggest white bass in my life while jigging for crappie in the hottest in lake







n he measure 17.5 inches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Some one gave BBjim some white bass two years ago. One fish was a 21 inches. He thought it might be a hybrid. He brought it to me and I checked the tooth patch. Only a single row of teeth. Diffidently a white bass. 
BBjim is not one for fanfare or publicity and since he did not actually catch it he took it home and ate it.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

*water body records for San Jacinto River*

there is no record for white bass on the San Jacinto so I think you easily have the record you probably just need to submit it, Spring Creek is a tributary of the San Jac. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=1530


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Great report!
Well, the temptation is just too great. I need to share my catch from yesterday. I am new to the board, new to the state and having a great time exploring its angling opportunities. This fish was taken along with others both small and large at a point where a shelf, visible even in the semi-turbid waters, dropped into a deeper hole. I was using a small deep diving bass plug and retrieving pretty aggressively. This and the others were also my first white bass. This is a fantastic animal. They all fought very well too. My buddy noted that these were "large". I never bothered measuring them. Next time! I hope to target them with a flyrod soon and I'll bring a tape measure for cryin' out loud!
B.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to 2cool Bernard! That is a fine white bass ya got there.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a good size white. They do get big. We used to catch some that went 4 lbs on the north end of Conroe. I caught the one in the attached picture last year fishing the Trinity with LuckyD.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tried from the confluence of spring and cy creek downstream a ways with a tandem jig setup for 3 hours on the bank....not even a nibble


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

looks like a hybrid to me......they get bigger


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Definitely not a hybrid amigo....awesome white bass! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

hrider2001 said:


> looks like a hybrid to me......they get bigger


Yeah, doesn't look like a hybrid at all actually. Definitely a wb.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Huge white bass, no doubt. Congratulations!


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

ok....stand corrected....ck'd on stripes.....since only one extends to tail it is a whitie....had this distinction confused.....I bow humbly.....


----------

